# Policy Canceling DISH Protection Plan



## dobe12 (May 3, 2017)

Hi:

I needed service because of Hopper issues. The DISH phone rep told me I could sign-up for the $9 Silver protect plan. He said I could cancel after the first month -- penalty free. I got the service with the discount. It's been a month and I can't cancel online.

I'm going to call a rep but would like to know what the policy is regarding canceling -- under these circumstances. I've been a customer for 12 years. Apparently reps have been told to tell people to sign up for protection and not to worry because it can be canceled in 30 days -- penalty free. 

Thanks.


----------



## neilo (Aug 7, 2006)

The last time a representative told me I could sign up for the protection plan to avoid part of a service visit charge I thought I was told that I had to keep it for 3 or 4 months.


----------



## dobe12 (May 3, 2017)

I specifically asked the phone rep if there would be a penalty if I canceled after a month. He said there would be no penalty. Now I'm wondering if they're told to lie so that DISH will bring in more revenue. On the other hand, that's poor customer service and the benefit of bringing in more $ for the protection plan would be off-set by pissing-off your customers.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

I fail to see how this is possible. Dish charges $99(?) per service call but you could sign up for the PP plan for one month for $9 and then cancel without a penalty. If this is the case then why not lower the SC fee to $9


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

From the Terms and Conditions for the Protection Plan:
"You may cancel this Plan at any time by calling 1-800-333-DISH (3474). New DISH Subscribers: If You cancel this Plan within the first 180 days after activation of Your DISH Network account, You will not be charged the Purchase Price and any applicable new subscriber credits for the Plan will end. If You cancel after 180 days of activation of Your DISH Network account, the Purchase Price paid by You is fully earned and You will not receive a refund or credit. Existing DISH Subscribers: If You cancel this Plan within 180 days of purchase of this Plan, the Purchase Price paid by You is fully earned, You will not receive a refund or credit, and You will be charged a cancellation fee of $30.00, where allowed by law. If You cancel this Plan after 180 days of purchase of this Plan, the Purchase Price paid by You is fully earned, You will not receive a refund or credit, and You will not be charged a cancellation fee. If this Plan was inadvertently sold to You on a Product which was not intended to be covered, We will cancel this Plan and return the full Purchase Price of the Plan to You. If We cancel this Plan, You will be provided with a written notice at least 30 days prior to cancellation at Your last known address, with the effective date for the cancellation and the reason for cancellation. If We cancel, You will be refunded or credited the unearned pro rata amount of the Purchase Price for the then-current month, less any claims paid, where allowed by law."


----------



## dobe12 (May 3, 2017)

James: Thank you. Very helpful.


----------

